# Miche 11s Cassette review



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, with the Wiggo10 10% discount I couldn't resist buying a Miche 12-25 11s cassette for like $68, so here is my surprising review.

Weight: A hefty 310 grams vs. what I think was 260g for a Chorus cassette. At $.25 saved per gram added it is not such a good trade. Funny thing is it LOOKs light, but the cogs are thick save for thinner machining right at the teeth.

Shifting: My god, this shifts BETTER than my Chorus 12-25 which shifts better than Chorus 11-23. The pickup is almost too quick - shifts very fast both directions.

Wear: ask me in 2 years.

Bottom line: the shifting was a revelation while weight was what one would have expected.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> OK, with the Wiggo10 10% discount I couldn't resist buying a Miche 12-25 11s cassette for like $68, so here is my surprising review.
> 
> Weight: A hefty 310 grams vs. what I think was 260g for a Chorus cassette. At $.25 saved per gram added it is not such a good trade. Funny thing is it LOOKs light, but the cogs are thick save for thinner machining right at the teeth.
> 
> ...


I'm using the same cassette on my Cyfac with Athena. You are correct...the shifting is amazing. Currently waiting for some spare time to build new wheels for it using Miche Box hubs.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eric,
Was cost the driving factor behind choosing a Miche 11s cassette?
Are cogs alloy Al?
Thanks


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

Intriguing. Does anyone have experience of the Miche 10s cassettes? I like the sound of better shifting.
Thanks


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

CheapSkate said:


> Intriguing. Does anyone have experience of the Miche 10s cassettes? I like the sound of better shifting.
> Thanks


From what I've read on various forums, they don't have a good reputation. Too bad, because it would be nice to have an alternative. The best value, IMO, is a 10s Veloce or Centaur cassette from a place like Ribble.

Oh on the 11s Miche: I'm guessing it is all steel (as is the Chorus). One should avoid Al or Ti cassettes unless they are being provided free by your pro team.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> Eric,
> Was cost the driving factor behind choosing a Miche 11s cassette?
> Are cogs alloy Al?
> Thanks


Cogs are steel. This is my third cassette so yes, cost was the issue (and a bit of curiosity). Silly I know when wear, weight and what I would have expected to be poorer shifitng are factored in. Guess I expected lower weight and worse shifting -about the .value I got but for different reasons.

Anyone know if Miche really makes anything these days in Europe, or do they just call up Taiwan and order parts?


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> Anyone know if Miche really makes anything these days in Europe, or do they just call up Taiwan and order parts?


The Miche stuff I used to see was labled "Made in Italy" - what does the packaging on your 11s cassette say?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jmoryl said:


> The Miche stuff I used to see was labled "Made in Italy" - what does the packaging on your 11s cassette say?


It's still made in Italy.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> It's still made in Italy.





yhe box doesn't say anything about country of mfr.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

The Miche webiste confirms their components are all still made in Italy.

I run a set of Miche cassette and another set of Cenatur casette on two different bikes. I noticed no discernable differences in shifting. The Miche is great value for the money.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Yes, just like Pinarellos are made in Italy *

Sorry, the skeptic in me runs too deep. Hope they really are doing more than stickers in Italy.




acg said:


> The Miche webiste confirms their components are all still made in Italy.
> 
> I run a set of Miche cassette and another set of Cenatur casette on two different bikes. I noticed no discernable differences in shifting. The Miche is great value for the money.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> Sorry, the skeptic in me runs too deep. Hope they really are doing more than stickers in Italy.


I recollect seeing a post either in this forum or somewhere else where a poster visited the factory in Italy. The post showed pictures of the cassettes and wheelsets being made in the Italian factory.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

"The manufacturing of the entire range of Miche products, are performed within the factory of San Vendemiano (Treviso - Italy) or directly controlled to have 'the hand' of what the brand MICHE will carry in the world and, while supported by robotic machines and numerical control the whole process has a decisive run by technicians who work with high professionalism, but above all with real passion for cycling, that passion that leads to refined insights concerning the evolution of each component."

Still not sure what this means -could be a QC guy in China but I will tell myself that they really make their stuff in Italy.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

acg said:


> I recollect seeing a post either in this forum or somewhere else where a poster visited the factory in Italy. The post showed pictures of the cassettes and wheelsets being made in the Italian factory.


I found the link to the pics:

Valter shows us around the Miche factory | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------

